# JPanel mit Hintergrundbild



## Chimi (27. Feb 2009)

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem. Ich will ein JPanel mit einem Hintergrundbild versehen. Wenn ich mein Programm maximiere oder vergrößere soll das bild mit wachsen (gestreckt werden).

Das ist mein bisheriger code:


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

class Fenster extends JFrame{
	public Fenster()
	{
		super("Hintergrundgestalltung");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
		MeinPanel mp=new MeinPanel();
		setSize(500,500);
		getContentPane().add(mp);
		setVisible(true);
	}
}
class MeinPanel extends JPanel{
	Image img;
	public MeinPanel()
	{
		img=(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit()).createImage("congratulation.jpg");
		setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
	{
		g.drawImage(img,0,0,this);
	}
}
public class Hintergrund 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Fenster f=new Fenster();
	}
}
```

Ist es möglich das so zu machen?
image = image.getScaledInstance(getWidth(), getHeight(), Image.SCALE_SMOOTH);

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar 

lg


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

Du könntest in deinem Panelkonstruktor einen ComponentListener hinzufügen:

```
addComponentListener(new ComponentAdapter()
		{
			@Override
			public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
				super.componentResized(e);				
				img = img.getScaledInstance(getWidth(), getHeight(), Image.SCALE_FAST);
			}
		});
```

Ist halt nicht unbedingt performant


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

Das regelt normalerweise dein layoutmanager


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Das regelt normalerweise dein layoutmanager



laber nicht, ein Bild welches per paintComponent gezeichnet wird, hat immer die größe des Bildes und nicht der Komponente.
Wenn die Komponente "nicht gross genug" ist, dann wird halt nur ein Ausschnitt sichtbar angezeigt


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

du musst halt bei dem paintComponent gescheite angaben machen, damit es auch mitwächst... ist ja wohl logisch


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

SirWayne hat recht, aber leider keine Lust gehabt, ein Beispiel zu basteln. So ist's richtig: [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
  super.paintComponent(g);
  final Insets insets = getInsets();
  final int x = insets.left;
  final int y = insets.top;
  final int width = getWidth() - x - insets.right;
  final int height = getHeight() - y - insets.bottom;
  g.drawImage(img, x, y, width, height, this);
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                Graphics2D graphics2D = (Graphics2D) g;
                //Composite old = graphics2D.getComposite();
                // graphics2D.setComposite(AlphaComposite.getInstance(
                 //AlphaComposite.SRC_OVER, 0.6f));
                graphics2D.drawImage(image, 0, 0,getWidth(),h, getHeight(), null);
                
              //graphics2D.setComposite(old);
        }
```

so überstreckt sich dein bild über das ganze panel... mit dem auskommentierten kannst es noch ein bischen transparent machen....

mal ne frage nebenher wo sind die ganzen tags für code,zitat usw.???


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

Das hat absolut NICHTS mit Layoutmanager zutun ....
Und was SirWayne da gepostet hat funktioniert auch nichtmal richtig


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

Warum der layoutmanager regelt die größe des panels...
kannst deinem layoutmanager auch sagen dass er das panel nie vergrößern soll dann bleibt das bild auch immer gleich groß?? 
oder mit was hat es für dich zu tun???

was soll nicht funktionieren war nur auf die schnelle ...


```
public class ImagePanel extends JPanel {
        private Image image;
        private boolean transparent;

        public ImagePanel(Image bufferedImage) {
                this(bufferedImage, true);
        }

        public ImagePanel(Image bufferedImage, boolean transparent) {
                this.transparent = transparent;
                image = bufferedImage;
        }

        public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                Graphics2D graphics2D = (Graphics2D) g;
                Composite old = graphics2D.getComposite();
                if (transparent) {
                        graphics2D.setComposite(AlphaComposite.getInstance(
                                        AlphaComposite.SRC_OVER, 0.6f));
                }
                graphics2D.drawImage(image, 0, 0,getSize().width, getSize().height, null);
                if (transparent) {
                        graphics2D.setComposite(old);
                }

        }
}
```

vielleicht klappt das besser  -->nicht getestet


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

Halbsätze und Halbwahrheiten helfen halt nicht


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> Das hat absolut NICHTS mit Layoutmanager zutun ....
> Und was SirWayne da gepostet hat funktioniert auch nichtmal richtig


SirWayne hatte mit seinem zweiten Kommentar recht. Mit dem LayoutManager hat es insofern zu tun -- ich mutmaße SirWayne wollte das damit sagen --, dass der LayoutManager des Parent-Kontainers die Größe des Panels bestimmt und das Zeichnen des Bildes in der richtigen Größe in paintComponent erledigt wird. Mein Beispiel-Code funktioniert. Warum darunter noch falscher Code geschrieben wird, ist mir unklar.

Ebenius


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

Jojo schon verstanden, für mich ist die Sache eh schon erledigt


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

warum falsch =(??
mein bild überstreckt sich halt über das ganze Panel


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> warum falsch =(??
> mein bild überstreckt sich halt über das ganze Panel


Erstens beachtet Dein Code die Insets nicht. Und zweitens nutzt Du Graphics2D, obwohl es gar keiner braucht. Und drittens: Wo kommt dieses ",h, " her und was soll das sein?

Anbei: In deinem zweiten Beispiel schreibst Du "getSize().width" und "getSize().height"
Warum nicht einfach "getWidth()" und "getHeight()"?

Noch eine Anmerkung: Entweder Graphics.create() verwenden oder aber das original-Composite im _finally_-Block zurücksetzen. Nicht anders!

Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

ok alles klar... dann mach ich es im finally block...

aber warum muss ich die insets beachten, wenn ich es wie geschrieben eh über das ganze panel haben möchte???


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> aber warum muss ich die insets beachten, wenn ich es wie geschrieben eh über das ganze panel haben möchte???


Weil's besser ist. 

Wenn Du nun einen Rand (Border) auf das Panel setzt, möchtest Du sicher nicht, dass der Rand das Bild überzeichnest. Deswegen Insets beachten. Das ist nicht teuer und später freut man sich, weil man den Code nicht nochmal anfasst, nur weil man einen Rand dran haben möchte.

Ebenius


----------



## Gast2 (27. Feb 2009)

ok gutes argument =)

ich find die code tags immer noch nicht, wo stehen die??


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

meinste
[*code][*/code]
und/oder
[*highlight=java][*/highlight] ??

muss man im Kopf haben


----------



## Fu3L (27. Feb 2009)

oder im Kontrollzentrum vom einfachen Textfeld auf die mittlere Einstellung umstellen (Textfeld mit extrabuttons oder so heißts)


----------



## Ebenius (27. Feb 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> [*highlight=java][*/highlight] ??


Hier sollte das "java" in double quotes stehen; zumindest macht das der editor so.

Ebenius


----------



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Hier sollte das "java" in double quotes stehen; zumindest macht das der editor so.
> 
> Ebenius



Bei meinem Firefox kommt es ohne "" ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Feb 2009)

Am einfachsten:
Code mit der Maus markieren (drüberziehen) und danach in der Symbolleiste des Editors auf die Java-Kaffeetasse klicken.


----------



## Chimi (5. Mrz 2009)

Bei mir wird nun gar kein Bild angezeigt :/


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

class Fenster extends JFrame{
	Image img;
	JPanel p1;
	
	public Fenster()
	{
		super("Hintergrundgestalltung");
		
		p1 = new JPanel();	
		img = (Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit()).createImage("congratulation.jpg");
	
		getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
		getContentPane().add(p1);
	
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setSize(500,500);
		setVisible(true);			
	}
	
	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) 
	{
		this.paintComponent(g);
		final Insets insets = getInsets();
		final int x = insets.left;
		final int y = insets.top;
		final int width = p1.getWidth() - x - insets.right;
		final int height = p1.getHeight() - y - insets.bottom;
		g.drawImage(img, x, y, width, height, this);
	 }	
}


public class Hintergrund 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Fenster f=new Fenster();
	}
}
```


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mrz 2009)

Da sind jetzt gleich mehrere Fehler drin:

1.) Deine paintComponent() gilt nun für das JFrame (was so oder so Blödsinn ist) und nichtmehr für das JPanel
Schau dir den alten Code nochmal an ...

2.)

```
this.paintComponent(g);
```
 IN der paintComponent() -> 
klingt ein kleines bissl nach Endlosschleife 
(Vielleicht erkennt der Compiler das sogar und "optimiert" es weg)


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mrz 2009)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> (Vielleicht erkennt der Compiler das sogar und "optimiert" es weg)


Auf keinen Fall. Wenn paintComponent(Graphics) je aufgerufen würde, dann würde es StackOverflowError hageln. 

Ebenius


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mrz 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Auf keinen Fall. Wenn paintComponent(Graphics) je aufgerufen würde, dann würde es StackOverflowError hageln.
> 
> Ebenius



Gedacht habe ich es mir auch schon fast, aber ich hab bei Swing und dem ganzen (re)paint-Zeugs schon oft von internen Optimierungen gehört, hätte ja sein können, dass der Compiler sooo schlau ist 

Aber hast recht, kommt nen schöner Stackoverflow


----------



## André Uhres (5. Mrz 2009)

Versuch's mal so:

```
Image img = null;
try {
    img = ImageIO.read(getClass().getResource("congratulation.jpg"));
} catch (IOException ex) {
    ex.printStackTrace();
}
setContentPane(new BackgroundPanel(img));
//getRootPane().setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(10, 10, 10, 10));
//die Klasse BackgroundPanel gibt's hier:
//http://tips4java.wordpress.com/2008/10/12/background-panel/
```


----------



## Chimi (6. Mrz 2009)

Danke für den Vorschlag.

Aber:
BackgroundPanel cannot be resolved to a type.

Muss ich noch etweas importieren?


----------



## Chimi (6. Mrz 2009)

Ich hab es nun wie folgt gelöst:


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

class Fenster extends JFrame{
	public Fenster()
	{
		super("Hintergrundgestalltung");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
		MeinPanel mp=new MeinPanel();
		setSize(500,500);
		getContentPane().add(mp);
		setVisible(true);
	}
}
class MeinPanel extends JPanel{
	Image img;
	public MeinPanel()
	{
		img=(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit()).createImage("congratulation.jpg");
		setLayout(new GridLayout(1,1));
	}
	
	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) 
	{
	  super.paintComponent(g);
	  final Insets insets = getInsets();
	  final int x = insets.left;
	  final int y = insets.top;
	  final int width = getWidth() - x - insets.right;
	  final int height = getHeight() - y - insets.bottom;
	  g.drawImage(img, x, y, width, height, this);
	}
	
}

public class Hintergrund 
{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Fenster f=new Fenster();
	}
}
```

Danke

lg chimi


----------



## CroweHammer (14. Okt 2009)

Hey Leute,

dieser Thread wurde noch nicht als [ERLEDIGT] markiert, daher will ich mich an dieser Stelle dafür bedanken. 
Dieser Thread hat mir sehr weitergeholfen! 
Wenn jemand ein Hintergrundbild in ein JPanel laden will, kann er sich das, hier im Thread sehr gut erarbeiten, also eine guter Verweis für dieses Thema ;-)

Grüße CroweHammer


----------



## Ebenius (14. Okt 2009)

Ich hab das Thema mal als [Erledigt] markiert. Man kann auch bei einem erledigten Thema noch Einträge machen, man findet es weiterhin in der Themenliste und in der Suche. Der Hauptgrund warum es nicht markiert war, ist, dass die Funktion erst später (seit Juni???) zur Verfügung stand.

Ebenius


----------

